# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Печать Штрих-кодов

## mayamaya

Доброго дня всем!

Не нашла в поиске, пожтому стучусь с отдельной темкой. :blush:
Раньше в 1С 7.7 ставила галку - без штрих-кода печатать, но в отчётах вылезал какой-то штрихкод.

Потом всё обновили до 514 релиза через 512,513, 514.
Вместо штрих-кода печатает !002, !003.

Что делать, как поправить, полечить? :rolleyes:

----------


## Eihwerd

Похоже, шрифт слетел.
Зайдите в ПанельУправления --> Шрифты и проверьте, установлен ли шрифт EanGnivc. Если нет, то установите его :) Ищите файлик с названием eang000.ttf.

----------


## mayamaya

> Похоже, шрифт слетел.
> Зайдите в ПанельУправления --> Шрифты и проверьте, установлен ли шрифт EanGnivc. Если нет, то установите его :) Ищите файлик с названием eang000.ttf.


 шрифта и правда этого не было - добавила.
но ничего не изменилось.
Вот сейчас увидела, что пишет внизу
"не обнаружена бибилиотека отвечающая за подготовку машиночитаемых форм.
!!! не удалось сформировать машиночитаемую форму".

----------


## Eihwerd

Зайдите на сайт www.gnivc.ru - там можно скачать архивчик modyl.rar с нужной Вам библиотекой. Распакуйте и запустите установку, она очень простая.

----------


## mayamaya

> Зайдите на сайт www.gnivc.ru - там можно скачать архивчик modyl.rar с нужной Вам библиотекой. Распакуйте и запустите установку, она очень простая.


 ставила такой и с другого сайта.
становится какое-то всё на просмотре странное.
то есть штрих-код появляется, но шрифты текстов странные какие-то становятся на экране...
А с 2009 года ничего не менялось? Там версия 2009 года.  Вот ссылка
http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=921

----------


## Eihwerd

> становится какое-то всё на просмотре странное.


Это как? Настолько странное, что невозможно использовать?





> А с 2009 года ничего не менялось?


Вроде нет, я у себя этот модуль не обновлял.

----------


## mayamaya

как буд-то из VentaFax картинку вставили - тексты не с рубленными красивыми чёткими шрифтами, а какие-то расплывчатые, кривоватые...

----------


## Eihwerd

Ну, ФСС не в Третьяковку же нести.  Штрих-код правильно отображается? Сдавать можно?

----------


## mayamaya

> Ну, ФСС не в Третьяковку же нести. Штрих-код правильно отображается? Сдавать можно?


 да, кроме 2-х мерного, ещё 2 трёхмерных слева сбоку и сверху справа вылезли - это нормально?

_Добавлено через 9 минут 26 секунд_
в общем всё заработало конечно ;)
как раньше стало.
ставлю галку разрешить печать без 2-х мерного штрих-кода - всё ок.
Если хочу распечатать в pfd417, кажется так - то появляются ещё 2 шк, как я выше написала и вид документа получается стрёмный какой-то...

----------


## Eihwerd

Ну и чудненько:)  То, что лезет сбоку и сверху - это нормально. Так и должно быть.

----------


## mayamaya

просто странно, что когда эти 3-х мерные лезут, то кривой какой-то документ получается, с точки зрения просмотра (не пробовала распечатать).

А когда выбираешь - просто распечатать, то теперь снова есть только 2D без 3D кодов и нормальныое изображение документа...

не пойму никак...
у Вас также?

----------


## Eihwerd

Да, также. Но Вы все же распечатайте и проверьте.

----------


## rioakaanhell

> Доброго дня всем!
> 
> Не нашла в поиске, пожтому стучусь с отдельной темкой. :blush:
> Раньше в 1С 7.7 ставила галку - без штрих-кода печатать, но в отчётах вылезал какой-то штрихкод.
> 
> Потом всё обновили до 514 релиза через 512,513, 514.
> Вместо штрих-кода печатает !002, !003.
> 
> Что делать, как поправить, полечить? :rolleyes:


Так же самая проблема. Отображает !002 и !003.
Шрифт ставил, в системе он есть.
Утилитину которую рекомендовал Eihwerd ставил.
Так же поставил 1С BarCode.

Все-равно. Не отображает и все тут. Может кто чего подскажет?

----------


## gfulk

> Так же самая проблема. Отображает !002 и !003.
> Шрифт ставил, в системе он есть.
> Утилитину которую рекомендовал Eihwerd ставил.
> Так же поставил 1С BarCode.
> 
> Все-равно. Не отображает и все тут. Может кто чего подскажет?


Зайдите в каталог windows\fonts. Найдите шрифт eangnivc (вроде так). Удалите его оттуда. Средствами проводника скопируйте файл eang000.ttf (вроде так :) из каталога с последним обновлением отчетности (скажем, каталогИБ()\extforms\rp10q3.grp) в windows\fonts. У Вас на какое-то время промелькнет окошко установки шрифта. Профит! Можно открыть нужную Вам декларацию и наслаждаться штрихкодом (обычным, не двухмерным!!! Там другая процедуры установки)

З.Ы. Использовать проводник обязательно! Тотал коммандер ничего не сделает!

----------


## rioakaanhell

> Зайдите в каталог windows\fonts. Найдите шрифт eangnivc (вроде так). Удалите его оттуда. Средствами проводника скопируйте файл eang000.ttf (вроде так :) из каталога с последним обновлением отчетности (скажем, каталогИБ()\extforms\rp10q3.grp) в windows\fonts. У Вас на какое-то время промелькнет окошко установки шрифта. Профит! Можно открыть нужную Вам декларацию и наслаждаться штрихкодом (обычным, не двухмерным!!! Там другая процедуры установки)
> 
> З.Ы. Использовать проводник обязательно! Тотал коммандер ничего не сделает!


Огромное спасибо за ответ. Только у меня небольшая проблема: в вышеуказаной директории нет такого файла... Может он может принимать другое имя?

_Добавлено через 4 минуты 55 секунд_



> Огромное спасибо за ответ. Только у меня небольшая проблема: в вышеуказаной директории нет такого файла... Может он может принимать другое имя?


Точнее не так. Все что имеет в себе название RpXqX.grp является папкой, это так и должно быть?

Из Rp10qX.grp имеются только Rp10q1.grp и Rp10q2.grp...

_Добавлено через 6 минут 29 секунд_
Так, извинияюсь. Разобрался. Нашел данный файл в Rp10q1, выполнил предложениые вами действия и все заработало. Спасибо за помощь :)

----------


## vovchicnn

P.S. У Вас это не из-за релизов, это ставится 1 раз и навсегда. Причина вот в чём: Вы поставили новый комплект регламентки, а шаблоны печати ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ В НЁМ!!! Ваш комплект был неполным. Перетащите "картинки" (с расширением *.tif) из предыдущего, они не изменились. 
А в Третьяковку - это точно не нести!

----------

